# Rok Lead



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I have one... I used it once :-( didn't work for me but every dog is different. I'm sure I could use it on my black spoo Lola... She won't pull not matter what I use... Rusty ....different story... Didn't work...


----------

